# White chunks in EBF baby poop?



## BushMama83 (Apr 19, 2012)

I've been noticing small white chunks in my EBF 6 mo's poo for some time now. Has anyone else ever experienced this? Is it undigested milk? Is that normal?


----------



## teachermom25 (Apr 18, 2014)

I've noticed this before too. Pedi said it wasn't anything to worry about if she's not constipated.


----------



## BushMama83 (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## ballerina85 (Jan 15, 2014)

My dr said it's in digested fat and it's perfectly normal


----------



## ballerina85 (Jan 15, 2014)

Undigested


----------

